# paraspinal mass



## phenderson (Jan 21, 2010)

What would be the anesthesia code for a ct guided paraspinal mass at the T7 level?  Pleural fluid was collected.
Thanks for any help.
Pam


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 24, 2010)

Need more info.  Was this a biopsy, fine needle biopsy, aspiration, incision and drainage,.... how deep..?

Julie, CPC


----------



## phenderson (Jan 25, 2010)

*ct paraspinal mass*

Hi,
20 gauge westcott needle guided percutaneously via intercostal approach directed to nodular mass in papaspinal mass posterior to the aorta. Cellular material and 7 cc of pleural fluid were collected.   Hope this helps and thanks for any info.
Pam


----------

